# What chaos should I take?



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

For a while I've had a Tzeentch Mortals/Daemons army, and I'm thinking of moving towards what I would see as a more competitive list - one of the other Chaos gods or undivided.

My main opponents are Dark Elves, Dwarves, High Elves (with the new codex). 

Any ideas? - I don't really have any particular feelings for any of the gods, other than the thought that I'm sick of sorcery and I want something a little different.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd avoid Khorne. It's a little too one dimensional for my tastes.

That leaves Nurgle and Slaanesh (and Undivided maybe).

The Nurgle Lord is one of the most expressive and fitting models in all of Warhammer. Fear is also a pretty sweet ability and there's some cool Nurgle magic items. Nurglings are a fun unit to field as well.

Slaanesh gets you Daemonettes, which are the prettiest demons and the awesome Mounted Daemonette models too. It's also an excuse to go really crazy with your colours.

Undivided gives you the most flexibility to come up with your own theme, colours and fluff. You can also field individual themed units from the other gods.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok ... when it comes to Slaanesh, i know (well people seem to say) they're generally faster than other chaos. How would that go against other fast armies like dark elves and high elves?


----------

